# Looking for a game in Chicago



## sojourn2k (Jul 1, 2005)

I live in Chicago, in the Wrigleyville area. I havent been able to play D&D for a couple of years since moving here from Michigan. I would very much like to find a game to join, or someone starting a new game. I am only looking for a D&D game with mature players of whatever age. I find that at 30 I have little time for childish players. I have been playing D&D off and on for 20 odd years, I mostly play Druids, Rangers and sometimes Barbarians. If you have a spot open or are looking to start up a new campaign please let me know. You can either reply to this or send me an e-mail at sojourn2k@hotmail.com


----------



## thalmin (Jul 1, 2005)

Why not sign up for the Chicago GameDay , and come on out to the burbs for the day. You'll get a chance to play for the day, but more important you will meet other Chicago area gamers. Hopefully you will be able to find a new group this way.
BTW, maybe you should contact wgreen in this thread.


----------

